# I hate winter



## David Baxter PhD (Nov 29, 2009)

It's a mix of snow and rain out there tonight. :rant:

At least I did get my snow tires on, oil changed, and brakes upgraded a couple of weeks back.

It's not like we're going to have a ton of the stuff and I realize it's almost December but I've been enjoying this extended autumn. Now I'm going to have to admit that winter is here and start wearing winter clothing instead of short sleeves and a Harris Tweed. :vent:


----------



## NicNak (Nov 29, 2009)

We got cold rain here today, burrrrr!  Mom and I got soaked.  I think snow is better when it is cold than rain.  Cause I get wet in the rain.  Snow I can brush off 

Oh, I also like snow cause now that it is darker early.  It keeps things to look bright.  I don't like the dark.


----------



## Andy (Nov 29, 2009)

Break out your toque.  
Our snow just melted today. It's been so weird. Snowing when it shouldn't and nice when it shouldn't be. 

I love winter.:goodjob:


----------



## David Baxter PhD (Nov 29, 2009)

ffttt:


----------



## Cat Dancer (Nov 29, 2009)

Well, I live way south of you all and I hate winter too. It's icky.


----------



## NicNak (Nov 29, 2009)

Dr Baxter maybe if you wear *this for *  a few weeks, it will help you warm up to the snow:teehee:


----------



## David Baxter PhD (Nov 29, 2009)

Not a chance. I'll warm up again around April.


----------



## Andy (Nov 29, 2009)

Yup, time to take down the tents and put up the igloo's.


----------



## NicNak (Nov 29, 2009)

David Baxter said:


> Not a chance. I'll warm up again around April.



Maybe this is best, keep you warm and also reflect how you feeling for winter :teehee:  *Dr Baxter Hat *


----------



## David Baxter PhD (Nov 29, 2009)

No, this is my winter hat:


----------



## NicNak (Nov 29, 2009)

David Baxter said:


> No, this is my winter hat:



Looks very pretty Dr Baxter, but does not look very warm :teehee:  At least it keep your hair from blowing in the wind.


----------



## David Baxter PhD (Nov 29, 2009)

It has a built-in heater you can plug into the cigarette lighter socket in the car.


----------



## Cat Dancer (Nov 29, 2009)

That's weird. mg::lol:


----------



## Xelebes (Nov 29, 2009)

Can't wait there is more snow than ice.  It's real b**** to walk around with all this ice on the ground.

We've had a warm autumn too.


----------



## NicNak (Nov 29, 2009)

David Baxter said:


> It has a built-in heater you can plug into the cigarette lighter socket in the car.



Sounds more like part of the Electric Chair to me   I would be concerned as to who baught you that :teehee:


----------



## Daniel (Nov 29, 2009)

You all just have bad karma from a previous life


----------



## NicNak (Nov 29, 2009)

Daniel said:


> You all just have bad karma from a previous life



I saw people in Florida in the "winter" wearing heavy coats too.  Wonder what you folks would wear here in our winter :teehee:

You all know when us Northern folk visit cause we are all in t-shirts in your winter time.  :lol:


----------



## Eye Stigmata (Nov 30, 2009)

I agree Dr. Baxter....I'm just a few hours from Ottawa, and it's been darn chilly here too! Mostly really cold rain, but I did wake up to snow on Friday morning! It's coming...and there's no way of stopping it! But it's nice when you can atleast make snowballs out of the snow! 

I too enjoyed the long fall ! Quite a change from Calgary, where we are almost sure to get a snow fall in September! :lol:  :lol:


----------



## Retired (Nov 30, 2009)

Just ain't natural for humans to have to endure winter temps.  In fact .... even in the Bible.....

Have you ever seen a picture of Adam and Eve shoveling snow?  

Humans are just not designed for winter weather....we don't have warm furry coats..well...most of us don't...:red:

I rest my case..


----------



## David Baxter PhD (Nov 30, 2009)

I blame The Snake: The True Story of the Garden of Eden | PsychLinks Mental Health Blog


----------



## Eye Stigmata (Nov 30, 2009)

> Humans are just not designed for winter weather....we don't have warm furry coats..well...most of us don't...



It's ok...everyone had their secrets. I for one don't have a warm furry coat....but I DO have long, sharp cat like nails...you know...to assist in snow removal on the car windows.:lol:

...Darn Snake!


----------



## Retired (Nov 30, 2009)

> I for one don't have a warm furry coat



I was thinking more of people with their own, native, hairy (furry) coat.


----------



## NicNak (Nov 30, 2009)

I blame Christpher Columbus, he discovered North America didn't he?  :teehee:

Although I guess I not really _blame_ him. I like winter


----------



## Retired (Nov 30, 2009)

> I blame Christopher Columbus, he discovered North America didn't he?



Of course, had he not discovered North America, there would not have been winter!

Obvious correlation.


----------



## Cat Dancer (Nov 30, 2009)

I always just blame Canada.


----------



## David Baxter PhD (Nov 30, 2009)

YouTube - Blame Canada-Southpark


----------



## NicNak (Nov 30, 2009)

It's Canada's fault 

One of my favorite songs :teehee:  even with the swearing I think it is funny.

Love South Park!  South Park is Canada's fault too, as well as Ren and Stimpy :teehee:


----------



## Cat Dancer (Dec 4, 2009)

I have a request. Could you all Canadians keep the snow and cold weather up there this winter? Thanks!!


----------



## David Baxter PhD (Dec 4, 2009)

Cat Dancer said:


> I have a request. Could you all Canadians keep the snow and cold weather up there this winter? Thanks!!



I'm sorry. Under the revised NAFTA agreement, if you want our electrical power, lumber, and other resources, you have to take the package. We are now shipping all those good as a combo deal with bigge-sized truckloads of snow and freezing rain. :reading:


----------



## Andy (Dec 4, 2009)

And you can have poutine but that will cost extra.


----------



## Cat Dancer (Dec 4, 2009)

Eww. You can keep the poutine.


----------



## Andy (Dec 4, 2009)

WHAT?! Maybe we should keep it all then?! lol Not a big fan of poutine? It's good stuff...


----------



## Banned (Dec 4, 2009)

Cat Dancer said:


> Eww. You can keep the poutine.


 
Well if that's your attitude...we will!!!

Mmmm...poutine...


----------



## Cat Dancer (Dec 4, 2009)

He he. I think I don't like the sound of it because I don't like gravy? I don't know. And I have a stupid eating disorder so I guess I don't really like any food.  

I shouldn't judge though 'cause I've never actually eaten any.


----------



## Daniel (Dec 4, 2009)

All you have to do is go to KFC for the gravy and McDonalds for the fries, top with mozzarella cheese, and you have 100% authentic poutine


----------



## Cat Dancer (Dec 4, 2009)

LOL. Sadly, the nearest KFC burned down so I may never get to experience the joy and wonder of poutine because I am way too lazy to make my own gravy and I'm vegetarian anyway. (Although there are vegetarian gravies I guess.)


----------



## David Baxter PhD (Dec 4, 2009)

Daniel said:


> All you have to do is go to KFC for the gravy and McDonalds for the fries, top with mozzarella cheese, and you have 100% authentic poutine



You forgot the beer. :beer:


----------



## Andy (Dec 4, 2009)

Cat Dancer said:


> He he. I think I don't like the sound of it because I don't like gravy? I don't know. And I have a stupid eating disorder so I guess I don't really like any food.
> 
> I shouldn't judge though 'cause I've never actually eaten any.


So do I but I love everything! 

---------- Post added at 09:14 PM ---------- Previous post was at 09:13 PM ----------




Daniel said:


> All you have to do is go to KFC for the gravy and McDonalds for the fries, top with mozzarella cheese, and you have 100% authentic poutine



That's not authentic! It has to be curds and beef gravy!


----------



## Banned (Dec 4, 2009)

Daniel said:


> All you have to do is go to KFC for the gravy and McDonalds for the fries, top with mozzarella cheese, and you have 100% authentic poutine


 
I hate KFC but will admit they have the BEST gravy ever!!


----------



## Into The Light (Dec 4, 2009)

so why do we humans have no fur to keep warm? kind of a strange move on evolution's part?


----------



## Banned (Dec 4, 2009)

Because we were all meant to live in warm climates.  Snow was never in God's plan for us.


----------



## Johanino (Dec 10, 2009)

If we're going to be philosophical and argue if snow was or wasn't part of God's plan may I care to point out (as  a christian) that EVERYTHING THAT HAPPENS  is part of God's plan though as human's with finite knowledge we can't always see the logic behind it. 

I quite like snow. What I don't like is what comes before it (or just comes and stays) - i.e. cold rain and gales. Live in Scotland Admin. That's what you'll get!!! and dark dark nights (like gets dark right now about 3.30pm and doesn'tt get light till 8.30am)....Know that feeling.

However, what helps you cope with winter that can be such a trying time for a lot of us. At one time it was a week or two inpatient treatment in November and March but this year (so far) I've managed to avoid the acute ward by simply getting enough rest (the joys of recovery LOL) and using a daylight bulb I got off Amazon. Really helps. Instead of the winter blues hitting like first week in November they didn't hit till like last week  and like even now I'm wondering if they're being made worse by other stuff (like hormones and not enough rest/being too busy/poor nutrition from being too stressed)..

So how do we cope with winter? How do you cope? How do I cope? We do what helps (so long as it's legal and not self destructive). If that means becoming a facebook addict or a tv addict so be it. If that means living off pasta and sandwiches for 3 months so be it. Know this will pass and it won't e long till summer. It's only a few months.

Hugs

Jo


----------



## David Baxter PhD (Dec 10, 2009)

Johanino said:


> If we're going to be philosophical and argue if snow was or wasn't part of God's plan may I care to point out (as  a christian) that EVERYTHING THAT HAPPENS  is part of God's plan though as human's with finite knowledge we can't always see the logic behind it.



Those comments were made in jest, Johanino.


----------



## forgetmenot (Dec 10, 2009)

All I can say thank goodness for 4 wheel drive it has saved me yesterday and today


----------



## Johanino (Dec 10, 2009)

David Baxter said:


> Those comments were made in jest, Johanino.



Typical PC liberalised tolerance argument. Tolerant to everyone bar christians . I personally read everyone of them and took offence. NOTHING happens by chance. Not even so called 'global warming' (that I personally don't believe in) and natural disasters...


----------



## Andy (Dec 10, 2009)

Johanino said:


> Know this will pass and it won't e long till summer. It's only a few months.
> 
> Hugs
> 
> Jo



lol I guess it depends where you live. Our Winters are definitely not 3 months long.  We generally get our first snow before Halloween and last snow the end of May. I think we can handle the snow/winter just fine, we just like to complain about it. lol :goodjob::snowballs:


----------



## David Baxter PhD (Dec 10, 2009)

Johanino said:


> Typical PC liberalised tolerance argument. Tolerant to everyone bar christians . I personally read everyone of them and took offence. NOTHING happens by chance. Not even so called 'global warming' (that I personally don't believe in) and natural disasters...



Was this a serious comment, Johanino?


----------



## Jazzey (Dec 10, 2009)

Johanino said:


> Typical PC liberalised tolerance argument. Tolerant to everyone bar christians . I personally read everyone of them and took offence. NOTHING happens by chance. Not even so called 'global warming' (that I personally don't believe in) and natural disasters...



Hi Johanino,

I've always been a proponent of believing that Christianity doesn't necessarily preclude an understanding of more scientific approaches to life (environmental issues, global warming etc).  Both can and, in my opinion, should co-exist. 

While we can pray for certain things in this lifetime, there is also a component of our having to be individuals in this lifetime - with all that this represents - science and all.  Again, I've never taken the position that one approach necessarily precludes the other.  They both have a lot of room in this lifetime.


----------

